# Military History Of St Lucia



## Tapion (16 Mar 2016)

Hello everyone!  I'm a noob to the boards here and hopefully my post isn't found to be off-topic.  But if it is, I accept any decision the mods may make.  My wife and I are both veterans of the CF, having served in Winnipeg and Edmonton for a number of years.  We both retired from the Army some time ago and have since moved to the Caribbean nation of St Lucia.  In our area there are a number of forts, gun emplacements, revetments, battlements, etc.  The British and the French exchanged the island some 14 times in roughly 250 or so years.

I've received an incredible amount of leads and help as to researching the history of the island, where batteries are located, their names, battles that were fought here, etc from the folks at the Army Rumour Service, a British version (sort of) of Army.ca.  However, I'm not one to ignore where good ideas or information may come from, so I thought I might reach out to any military historians here, afterall, you never know who possesses a great piece of information.

Although I'm greatly interested in the period 1945-1979 (when the island was declared indepedent), any information or leads would be greatly appreciated, regardless of the period.  I'm also using the National Trust of St Lucia as an information resource.  Also, I know a number of St Lucians served with Canadian Forces in WWII and possibly WWI and even earlier.  

I realize this is a bit of a long shot, but I appreciate any help, tips, leads or suggestions folks may have to offer.

Also, I plan on doing a photo/video compilation of the emplacements here.  I have some photos of 10.5" rifled, muzzle-loading shore guns from pre-1874 (cyphers are VR, vice VRI) and intend to gain more.  Would this be something of any interest to folks on the board?  If so, I would love to share it, but obviously I don't want to post anything people have no interest in.

Thanks very much in advance of any ideas, information or insight!  Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Mar 2016)

I am in Arizona, a long way from my library, but I believe there was a Canadian garrison on the island in the First World War manning coastal artillery defences. I will be home by the end of the month, and can take a look then.


----------



## Tapion (16 Mar 2016)

Wow!  I had no idea any Canadian Forces had been stationed here.  I know there was the NAS Rodney Bay of the US and their signal station on Pigeon Island.  But, this is exactly the type of arcane knowledge I could only dream of finding out about.  Thank you so very much, I greatly appreciate anything you can bring forward.  Have a great one in Arizona!


----------



## kkwd (16 Mar 2016)

Here is a link to Canadian casualties through the War Graves Commission.  
http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead.aspx?cpage=1


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Mar 2016)

There is brief mention of St. Lucia in the  OFFICIAL HISTORY OF THE CANADIAN ARMY IN THE FIRST WORLD WAR



> . . . The following March and April saw No. 6 Company of the Royal Canadian Garrison Artillery (123 all
> ranks) off to St. Lucia, in the Windward Islands; there it was to man four 14-centimetre
> and two 6-inch guns, operate a 70-ton steamship on examination service, and sweep the
> entrance 'of Port Castries for mines.



There are more details in this report.

Canadian Forces in Bermuda and St. Lucia, 1914-1919 http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/rep-rap/ahqrd-drqga-eng.asp?txtType=3&RfId=276


And apparently, celebrating the history of the CF on the island is still fresh. http://www.thevoiceslu.com/2016/02/cdian-vets-recall-wwi-action-here/


----------

